# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πως να εκπαιδεύσω τα πρώτα περιστέρια να ξαναέρχονται πίσω.

## Petoumeno

Πως και απο ποια ηλικια να αρχισω την εκπαιδευση των πρωτων περιστεριων (ταχυδρομοι) ωστε να ξαναερχονται και επισης ,
ειναι  ικανοποιητικες οι διαστασεις 1,60*0,80 για ενα κουμασι για λιγα  περιστερια και υπαχει προβλημα αν το αλλαξω θεση για λιγα μετρα  αργοτερα?

----------


## pedrogall

Η εκπαιδευση αρχιζει απο νωρις. Στην αρχη τα βγαζεις λιγο εξω απο το κουμασι να βλεπουν τον εξωτερικο χωρο. Οταν μπορουν να πεταξουν τα αφηνεις να βγουν εξω απο το κουμασι αλλα δεν τα διωχνεις να πεταξουν. Μετα απο λιγες μερες ΜΟΝΑ τους θα θελησουν να φτερουγησουν κοντα στο κουμασι. Σιγα σιγα θα πεταξουν λιγο πιο μακρια. Εσυ θα εχεις ενα ντενεκακι με σπορους που θα το κουνας και θα τους σφυριζεις εναν [ τον ιδιο] σκοπο να μαθουν το καλεσμα σου. Μολις κατεβουν και μπουν μεσα θα τους βαλεις να φανε. Ετσι θα συνδηασουν το ντενεκακι και το σφυριγμα με το φαγητο και θα κατεβαινουν. Αφου μαθουν καλα το μερος και ερχοντα στο κουμασι, θα αρχισεις να τα παιρνεις με το αυτοκινητο και θα τα αφηνεις απο μικρες αποστασεις να ερχονται σπιτι. Εφ οσον ερχονται θα αυξανεις λιγο λιγο την αποσταση. Ετσι θα μαθουν να γυριζουν απο μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις. Παντως μην βιαστεις , θελει σιγα σιγα.

----------


## Petoumeno

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!
Μηπως ξερει κανεις αν ειναι  ικανοποιητικες οι διαστασεις 1,60*0,80 για ενα κουμασι για λιγα   περιστερια και αν υπαχει προβλημα αν το αλλαξω θεση για λιγα μετρα   αργοτερα?

----------


## pedrogall

Οι διαστασεις που γραφεις ειναι ικανοποιητικες για λιγα περιστερια, και δεν θα υπαρξει κανενα προβλημα αν του αλλαξεις θεση για λιγα μετρα ,αφου θα ειναι στον ιδιο χωρο. Εγω εχω ενα κουμασι με 18 ταχυδρομους 1,80 επι 0,75 στην βεραντα του 2ου οροφου που μενω.

----------


## adreas

Από  μικρός  είχα κατά  καιρούς  περιστέρια μέχρι  που είχα  φτάσει  κοντά 300.  Αυτό  που έχω  να πω  είναι ότι  όσα  είχαν άνοιγμα  με  κάποιο τρόπο  σαν  κλουβί έξω  από  το κουμάσι  να  βάλουν τα  σημάδια  τους  να μπορέσουν  να  καταγράψουν την  περιοχή  τους  μόλις άνοιγα  ξαναγύριζαν  όλα, αυτά  που  δεν έβλεπαν  έξω  δύσκολα γύριζαν  μέσα  γιατί απλά  δεν  ήξεραν που  να  πάνε αλλά  πετούσαν  από ταράτσα  σε  ταράτσα. Απλά  περιστέρια  ήταν.

----------


## Petoumeno

Ευχαριστω και τους 2 για τις εξαιρετικα χρησιμες πληροφοριες

----------

